# Has Anyone Upgraded to Windows 11 Yet?



## Paladin1950 (Sep 24, 2022)

In my Windows Update section, there have been a notice that my computer has the requirements for Windows 11. Now it tells me that it is ready to install. I think the next update will install Windows 11. Was wondering if any one had Windows 11, and if they liked it or if they had problems.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 24, 2022)

I have it and have had no issues with it. I was not keen on the interface. It looked a little too cartoonish for me and it initially pushes social media apps and streaming apps on your start menu but that can all be changed.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 24, 2022)

I have Windows 11 on my laptop, never had any problems, in reality there isn't very much if anything, new to learn .


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> In my Windows Update section, there have been a notice that my computer has the requirements for Windows 11. Now it tells me that it is ready to install. *I think the next update will install Windows 11*. Was wondering if any one had Windows 11, and if they liked it or if they had problems.


Might as well do the update, you won't be able to safely stay on Windows 10, it's end-of-life(no security updates, no patches), although that won't be until October 14, 2025.  Be sure to copy your data files over to an external hard drive, or USB drive.
I don't have any opinion, as I use Linux rather than Windows.  But I have not heard of any unusual headaches with Windows 11.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2022)

The computer I am using now came with Windows 11.  It was a bit of a pain to learn, but now I am proficient enough.  Its a little different, but for my purposes I can see no advantages... except maybe to Microsoft's bottom line.

I have not upgraded my old computer, seems like every time I have tried to upgrade to a new operation systems there were more problems than it was worth.

My computer skills are limited, perhaps the more computer literate folks do better, they probably do.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I have Windows 11 on my laptop, never had any problems, in reality there isn't very much if anything, new to learn .


Agree!


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm still using Windows 7.    
And my house was built in 1954.  I haven't remodeled/updated anything.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 24, 2022)

Windows says my 6 year old PC can't handle Windows 11.  So, they don't bug me about an upgrade.  I'm fine with that.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

Can you believe they already have a window 11 update?
I have windows 11 on my Gateway laptop. At first it was different. The taskbar ended up in the middle of screen.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...pc=U531&cvid=eaa7a485782c4df3b2513e19a20d235e


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2022)

The new laptop I bought back in early spring came with windows 11... I found it pretty easy to learn the basics, but I am sure it can do a lot more... 

My most favorite windows I every used was Windows 7 or Windows Xp


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2022)

My desktop, laptop and tablet use 10 and I don't plan to update any.  My old Windows 7 desktop contains graphics programs I purchased long ago and work just fine but are not compatible with W-10.  (When running those programs I use that Win-7 computer off-line.)  I'm not about to repurchase software - or worse, start leasing it - simply because operating systems have changed.   

If I upgrade to W-11 there's no guarantee that all of my owned software that works on W-10 will be compatible with 11.    

@mike4lorie, I was a big fan of XP, too. Also Windows 98.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 26, 2022)

I liked XP and 7, but didn't like 8 or 8.1, also 98SE (second edition). I certainly do not miss the Blue Screen of Death on 98.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 26, 2022)

No Windows ME fans ?


----------



## timoc (Sep 26, 2022)

It's just a money grabbing exercise again, "Come on folks, buy a new computer to access Windows 11."
Microsoft have many very clever people in their employ, with the knowledge and ability to make Win'11 work on *all *machines that run Win'10, but then an opportunity would be lost to make more massive profits.


----------



## Devi (Sep 26, 2022)

If I could ask, is Windows 11 at least _somewhat_ like Windows 10? In other words, is there that much of a getting-used-to-it period?

Added: meaning, a learning curve?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> My desktop, laptop and tablet use 10 and I don't plan to update any. My old Windows 7 desktop contains graphics programs I purchased long ago and work just fine but are not compatible with W-10. (When running those programs I use that Win-7 computer off-line.) I'm not about to repurchase software - or worse, start leasing it - simply because operating systems have changed.
> 
> If I upgrade to W-11 there's no guarantee that all of my owned software that works on W-10 will be compatible with 11.


Yeah, I bought the Word program years ago
It rots in a drawer somewhere
Pissed me off
Hundred bucks......flush

My computer repair guys re-installs the win7 paint app and the old solitaire app every time I go to the next revision or fiddle with things so much I need them

Oh, and they installed an app comparable to Word.....for free

I love those guys

Win 10 is just fine

Widows 11 can wait


----------



## Don M. (Sep 26, 2022)

My current 8 yr. old PC will not support W11, but it's working just fine.  I will just wait until it breaks down, and then buy a new one....and by then, MS may be pushing everyone to move to W12.  If Windows becomes a problem, I may just transition to Linux or Ubuntu.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 26, 2022)

Has anyone noticed if their computer runs slower or faster with the upgrade to Win 11?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I bought the Word program years ago
> It rots in a drawer somewhere
> Pissed me off
> Hundred bucks......flush
> ...


I need MS Office for business purposes.  Same with some graphics design and website building software. 

Lucky break - a very longterm customer and I were commiserating about being forced into new personal computers because Windows 7 was no longer supported.  I added a complaint about needing to buy Office yet again because W-10 wouldn't accept my previous version of Office.

My customer said his company had licenses they were about to sell off for pennies on the dollar because they were moving forward to the newest version (2019 or 2020, I forget which). They gifted me with the license for full version of MS Office. I was delighted!

I refuse to lease software.  If I can't own it, I'll figure another way to manage.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2022)

Devi said:


> If I could ask, is Windows 11 at least _somewhat_ like Windows 10? In other words, is there that much of a getting-used-to-it period?


I found it pretty close to 10... just came with a few things different... But again, the brain is not working, But NOT a huge difference...


Paco Dennis said:


> Has anyone noticed if their computer runs slower or faster with the upgrade to Win 11?


I don't notice a difference in speed...


StarSong said:


> I need MS Office for business purposes.  Same with some graphics design and website building software.


There are programs very similar to Microsoft Office... like Libre Office, there's another one, but can't think of it at the moment, but used them both... very good...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> There are programs very similar to Microsoft Office... like Libre Office, there's another one, but can't think of it at the moment, but used them both... very good...


This is very good to know, Mike.  I just looked at their website.  Next computer, I'll give it a try.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> This is very good to know, Mike.  I just looked at their website.  Next computer, I'll give it a try.


I would be using it now, but for some reason, I got a free Microsoft Office on this laptop I bought...  Trying to remember the other name, when it comes to me... I will let you know... But the program and the other program I am trying to remember will save in Microsoft Office format...


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2022)

Microsoft has always been all about the $$ with usability and security almost as an afterthought.    There are fine free alternatives to Microsoft Windows and related products.
Linux as an operating system is  user friendly and secure, and comes in many "flavors".   Ubuntu is pretty much the go-to_ flavor_ for those wishing to migrate from Windows.
MS Office alternatives:  Openoffice and Libreoffice, both can seamlessly read and write documents created in MS Office.
Plus:   hundreds of thousands of free software applications available for the Linux user.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Microsoft has always been all about the $$ with usability and security almost as an afterthought.    There are fine free alternatives to Microsoft Windows and related products.
> Linux as an operating system is  user friendly and secure, and comes in many "flavors".   Ubuntu is pretty much the go-to_ flavor_ for those wishing to migrate from Windows.
> MS Office alternatives:  Openoffice and Libreoffice, both can seamlessly read and write documents created in MS Office.
> Plus:   hundreds of thousands of free software applications available for the Linux user.


Yes @StarSong, That's it Open Office or LibreOffice

Thank you @Nathan


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I need MS Office for business purposes. Same with some graphics design and website building software.


The free *Open Office Apache* might work for you if you ever get in a bind again


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> My desktop, laptop and tablet use 10 and I don't plan to update any.  My old Windows 7 desktop contains graphics programs I purchased long ago and work just fine but are not compatible with W-10.  (When running those programs I use that Win-7 computer off-line.)  I'm not about to repurchase software - or worse, start leasing it - simply because operating systems have changed.
> 
> If I upgrade to W-11 there's no guarantee that all of my owned software that works on W-10 will be compatible with 11.
> 
> @mike4lorie, I was a big fan of XP, too. Also Windows 98.


My desktop and laptop came with Windows 10.  I have my old computer with Windows 7 in the basement, set up for dial -up, in case my service goes down.  I have things on that computer and I want to just keep them there.

My husband recently bought a laptop for himself, mostly to read the newspaper, our delivery has been spotty for awhile, will be cancelling our subscription when it runs out.  He has no complaints, I haven't really used it.


----------



## Chet (Sep 26, 2022)

Microsoft ends support for my Win 8.1 laptop in January so I am shopping, but I would like to get away from Windows all together.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions, @Gary O', @mike4lorie and @Nathan.  

I'm relieved to learn that there are so many MS Office alternatives. It annoys me to repurchase software that I've bought repeatedly, not because of updates that will be useful to me, but because of incompatibility with new operating systems that I've likewise been forced into. It's especially aggravating when both the software and the operating system come from the same company (Microsoft), so their lack of compatibility is deliberate.

One of the peculiarities of life from the 60s forward is our need to replace items that still work fine but have become obsolescent.   Off the top of my head I can think of TVs, computers, cell phones, cameras and stereo components I've ditched for that very reason. 

Speaking of which, haven't we all paid repeatedly for the same music because the world shifted from 45s to LPs tp 8 tracks to 4 tracks to cassettes to CDs and then digital? Napster was my BFF for a while and I didn't feel a bit guilty about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> One of the peculiarities of life from the 60s forward is our need to replace items that still work fine


Reminds me of an old poster of mine


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm from the old school that says, "If it ain't broken, don't fix it."  I think I'm getting tired of change for change sake.  I'm tired of the constant learning curves and Microsoft telling me that my computer is not good enough for upgrading and, of course, I should go to Costco or where ever and dish out another 2 grand.

If you ask me, I still miss my window 95.   It worked well and I really enjoyed using it.  Now, it's "more bells, more whistles and more headaches."


----------



## Devi (Sep 26, 2022)

You know, @Packerjohn, I'm feeling the same way. I don't actually _have_ to have a new operating system. What I have now works just fine (Windows 10), with no learning curve and no "hope the new operating system works". I'm thinking we'll just stick with what we have for now.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> If you ask me, I still miss my window 95. It worked well and I really enjoyed using it.


Boy, there's a fond memory


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 26, 2022)

My computer system told me I was unable to download Windows 11 because of system requirements.  I still have Windows 10 and it's working fine, so far.  I guess I'll get the latest version when this computer poops out.  I'm surprised how long it's lasted.


----------



## IKE (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't do enough on this thing to tell the difference between Windows 95, 7, 10 or 11 and I didn't even know how to check to see which version I'm using now and had to Google what to click on to find out.....it looks like I'm running 10 now and I'm happy with it but then I was happy with the other versions also.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2022)

Well, unfortunately a BIG reason to upgrade is security, running old versions of Windows leaves you vulnerable to the myriad of virus' floating around on the internet.    If you have an older computer that is running XP or Windows 7 and does not connect to the internet, you have no worries.  My neighbor has a couple off-line computers that just serve movies and music around his home, they are not allowed on the internet so they do just fine.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well, unfortunately a BIG reason to upgrade is security, running old versions of Windows leaves you vulnerable to the myriad of virus' floating around on the internet.    If you have an older computer that is running XP or Windows 7 and does not connect to the internet, you have no worries.  My neighbor has a couple off-line computers that just serve movies and music around his home, they are not allowed on the internet so they do just fine.


Very true.  I keep my W-7 computer off line.   When doing a project, I move files between it and my W-10 computer with a thumb drive.  

Big plus to both of those computers is that they still have iTunes.  I didn't ditch my iPods.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Napster was my BFF for a while and I didn't feel a bit guilty about it.


Brings back memories of the last night before Napster was being shutdown. I was downloading anything and everything. I still hold a resentment to Metallica for instigating the shutdown


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Brings back memories of the last night before Napster was being shutdown. I was downloading anything and everything. I still hold a resentment to Metallica for instigating the shutdown


Yeah, like Lars didn't have enough money already.  Didn't put that genie back in the bottle anyway though.  Free music is everywhere and not difficult to download.


----------



## Chet (Sep 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Well, unfortunately a BIG reason to upgrade is security, running old versions of Windows leaves you vulnerable to the myriad of virus' floating around* on the internet.    If you have an older computer that is running XP or Windows 7 and does not connect to the internet, you have no worries.  My neighbor has a couple off-line computers that just serve movies and music around his home, they are not allowed on the internet so they do just fine.


I was thinking (hoping) that updates to my FF browser would alleviate some security issues while using an older version of Windows.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 27, 2022)

delete


----------



## Ceege (Sep 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm still using Windows 7.
> And my house was built in 1954. I haven't remodeled/updated anything.



  Me too.  Works fine.


----------



## David777 (Sep 27, 2022)

I worked in computer engineering for years.  My current high end Dell laptop in now 7 years old and an HP Windows Vista desktop is 2 decades old.  The latter has dated Photoshop CS6 and other graphic programs like Zerene Stacker and Kolor Autopano, none of which can be moved to more recent OS's so have been stuck there for all my post processing.  Yes upgrading old software on new OS's and hardware can be impossible, so beware.  Even with say CD media, dated complex software is unlikely to work on new HW/OS's. Will only be an issue in my situation if the system hardware fails.  If such happens, will be forced into expensive new software.  

Have planned for a few years now on obtaining a powerful workstation in order to drive multiple large 8k pc monitors however that requires hardware implementation of the new DisplayPort 2.0 standard on motherboards that is only now finally being realized at Intel and AMD.   Once that happens, I'll be able to publicly exhibit my large body of photography using a mere USB memory stick as an image source.  Although a few small 32 inch diagonal pc monitors have been available for 4 years, there are none at larger sizes like there are with TV's, the only displays manufacturers have to this point had an interest in.  TV's are awkward, heavy, and limited to drive or control.  So yeah, Windows 11 will be in my future.  As someone that often works from Command lines given my UNIX background, am not a fan of the Windows 10 desktop that makes getting at apps annoying.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 27, 2022)

I am not against technology if it works for me.  I do not intend to become a prisoner of it as I like my freedom.  I wouldn't mind if Microsoft was change in order to fight virus and improve our use of computer somehow.  I resent having to learn a new system and I especially resent their sneaky way to forcing me to give up my older version of some software program that I really like and use and force me to buy a newer version.

I'm sure the brains at Microsoft could figure out how to change the system to better fight the bad viruses out there and yet maintain the old software.   I don't think my old software, like Printshop is causing the virus.  When I had Windows 95 I had my record player hooked up to record music and burn that music onto CDs.  When the new version of Windows came out, my software for recording music was no longer any good.  

I remember when the flat screens came out.  There were millions and millions of the old bulky monitors.  Then within a year, they all disappeared and were replaced by the newer, more SEXY, flat screen monitors.  Makes me wonder what happened to those millions of bulky monitors?  And they say our landfills are getting filled up to fast? MMMMMMMM!  No kidding!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2022)

David777 said:


> I worked in computer engineering for years.  My current high end Dell laptop in now 7 years old and an HP Windows Vista desktop is 2 decades old.  The latter has dated Photoshop CS6 and other graphic programs like Zerene Stacker and Kolor Autopano, none of which can be moved to more recent OS's so have been stuck there for all my post processing.  Yes upgrading old software on new OS's and hardware can be impossible, so beware.  Even with say CD media, dated complex software is unlikely to work on new HW/OS's. Will only be an issue in my situation if the system hardware fails.  If such happens, will be forced into expensive new software.
> 
> Have planned for a few years now on obtaining a powerful workstation in order to drive multiple large 8k pc monitors however that requires hardware implementation of the new DisplayPort 2.0 standard on motherboards that is only now finally being realized at Intel and AMD.   Once that happens, I'll be able to publicly exhibit my large body of photography using a mere USB memory stick as an image source.  Although a few small 32 inch diagonal pc monitors have been available for 4 years, there are none at larger sizes like there are with TV's, the only displays manufacturers have to this point had an interest in.  TV's are awkward, heavy, and limited to drive or control.  So yeah, Windows 11 will be in my future.  As someone that often works from Command lines given my UNIX background, am not a fan of the Windows 10 desktop that makes getting at apps annoying.


I have software suites that I use that requir an older version of Windows, I have Linux as the 'host' operating system(or W10/W11) and set up a virtual machine and run the older Windows OS to accommodate the use of the older must have apps.
I do like my Photoshop 6.0 over the open source "The Gimp" photo editor, every so often I'll run my Windows 7 VM for more complex editing.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2022)

I check for updates every day to see if there is any, and just got a notice saying I will be updated to a new version of Windows 11... already, wow!


----------



## s76l42 (Oct 3, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> In my Windows Update section, there have been a notice that my computer has the requirements for Windows 11. Now it tells me that it is ready to install. I think the next update will install Windows 11. Was wondering if any one had Windows 11, and if they liked it or if they had problems.


I work IT so I have updated. It is not so different that you will have a hard time. Just be sure to back up your data before updating. Things can go wrong, and you always want at least 2 separate backups in 2 separate physical locations.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 3, 2022)

I upgraded to Windows 11 about 7 months ago and am still adjusting. 

The best was Windows 7, (imo) lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2022)

This desktop computer came with Windows 11; no problems with it.


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes, and it was painless thank God.


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 8, 2022)

I didn't have a choice but to upgrade.  The power switch broke on my 4 year old laptop and I had no way to repair it without breaking the circuit board inside of the case, so I had to buy another laptop and break open the case of my old laptop to get the hard disk out of it so I could retrieve my data to the new laptop.....Can't believe I got stopped by a power switch.  Windows 11 appears to work ok on the new laptop since the new machine is a faster 8-core CPU machine (vrs. my old laptop which could never run Windows 11 and only had 2 agonizingly slow CPU cores in it).  I hope my new machine manages to keep running despite the future Windows updates I know that are coming.


----------

